

Making Mistakes - talhof8
http://www.aaronkharris.com/making-mistakes

======
chasing
I like the general point of this article, but I wanted to point out that I
don't think you necessarily learn any more or less from failing than you do
from succeeding at something. Successes also require a shit-ton of critical
thought because they rarely remain successes forever: There's always the next
level of growth, the change in the market, the young competitor, etc. And I've
found that oftentimes people don't have time to analyze their failures
completely -- they've got to get moving on their next project or gig that will
pay the bills. And sometimes it just hurts to think about failures. So people
don't...

As for people who don't want to talk about failures because it damages their
"personal brand..." First, always be careful around people too interested in
their "personal brand." You'll sometimes find quite a bit of bullshit,
misdirection, and borderline lies coming out of those people's mouths. Not
always. But often enough. Second, if you've honestly learned from your
experience, there's no need to be shy about talking about it. I mean, I
understand not wanting to broadcast failures at the top of your resume, but
being able to say something like: "Four years ago I founded a start-up that
focussed on building custom public space games for brands -- we failed to land
enough clients to survive the long-run, but I learned a tremendous amount
about how interactive media can work in public spaces and I have great
business contacts in the industry who loved our work despite it being too
expensive for them or too difficult to communicate up their corporate ladder."
Or whatever. That demonstrates that you failed well and would be a great
potential asset at your next job or start-up.

~~~
tbrownaw
Article is blocked here at work, apparently our filter thinks it's a gambling
site.

 _don 't think you necessarily learn any more or less from failing than you do
from succeeding_

You learn by finding that reality doesn't match your model, and exploring the
reasons for this. If you expected to succeed, then success won't teach you
much. If you "failed" and had to correct 20 times on the way to success, those
intermediate failures are where the learning comes from.

~~~
akharris
Gambling site, huh? I should probably figure out what's going on with that.
Thanks for the heads up.

------
sayemm
Nice post. Reminds me of Zuck's startup school talk last year:
[https://glose.com/book/startup-school-2013/mark-
zuckerberg/5...](https://glose.com/book/startup-school-2013/mark-
zuckerberg/54b25#237)

"Often, I think people will ask what mistakes you should avoid making. My
answer to that question is don’t even bother trying to avoid mistakes because
you’re going to make tons of mistakes. The important thing is actually
learning quickly from whatever mistakes you make and not giving up... So the
biggest mistake is this sort of meta-mistake of letting a mistake demoralize
you."

------
michaellosee
> So how do we get as comfortable looking at recent mistakes as we are looking
> at the ones in the distant past? We probably can't - there's too much
> baggage.

Self Determination Theory (SDT,
[http://www.selfdeterminationtheory.org/](http://www.selfdeterminationtheory.org/))
has a few ideas on how to answer this question. SDT provides some tools to
deconstruct the concept of self esteem.

Traditional self perception is mainly concerned with a healthy self esteem.
Under this paradigm it is only natural for people to regularly evaluate
themselves by looking at past success/failures and by comparing themselves to
others.

SDT provides an alternative to the traditional "self as an object" approach
with a "self as a process" approach. While someone operating under the "self
as an object" approach may ask themselves "Am I a good person? Am I worthy?",
under SDT other questions like "Am I making good choices?" are much more
important. This allows a person to view their own actions more objectively.
Past mistakes are more readily available to be acknowledged and used to inform
the future since they do not implicate an individual's self worth.

The book Mindset ([http://www.amazon.com/Mindset-How-Fulfil-Your-Potential-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Mindset-How-Fulfil-Your-Potential-
ebook/dp/B000FCKPHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392407431&sr=8-1&keywords=carol+dweck+mindset))
by Carol Dweck draws on a lot of SDT foundational concepts. The premise of the
book explores and contrasts two mindsets: the static mindset and the growth
mindset. If someone with the static mindset gets easy A's in school they take
it to mean that they are smart. If someone with the growth mindsets get's easy
A's it feels like a waste of time because it's not challenging. The author
also discusses the benefits of praising a child's effort rather than just
telling them how smart they are. It's a huge topic and I'm barely scratching
the surface, but I think I've shown the top of this particular rabbit hole.

I still struggle with leveraging my failures constructively, but I have found
learning about these concepts has enriched my life and helped me discover a
hacker's mindset.

------
Brando_
Not judging others for the mistakes they did speaks volumes about how we
approach mistakes ourselves. Seth Godin's 'Poke the Box' goes over how
sometimes it is way better to ship more content, product and whatnot, just in
order to avoid this viscous cycle of fear from public exposure in case things
go south.

Tilting towards building personal brands is so true, and I can totally relate.
Even among friends, within social networks... We are carefully building this
image emporium around our story, that it is almost surreal. Ego is a powerful
thing, I guess.

